# Post your BEST 3 of February 2020!



## gk fotografie (Feb 29, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. So, please show your BEST 3 photos of February 2020 in this thread!


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 29, 2020)

View attachment 187738
View attachment 187737
View attachment 187736


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2020)

1. 



2. 



3.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 1, 2020)

A great set of images. Looks like February was a good month!

Not sure about best but here are my favourites.




Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




snowy turn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 1, 2020)

Orchid by Dave, on Flickr




Storm Explosion by Dave, on Flickr




The Grand Hotel Abtract Reflection by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Mar 1, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> 1. View attachment 187800
> 
> 2. View attachment 187801
> 
> ...



Love #3.  The expressions of the players and the composition.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 2, 2020)

Fan Pier, Boston by SharonCat..., on Flickr




end of a beautiful day by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Frozen soap bubbles by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 2, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I just love this picture!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 2, 2020)

Three favorites, in no order:




cmw3_d750_DSC_3117.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_3116.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr




cmw3_d750_DSC_3080.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Mar 3, 2020)

1.  A bit of confetti fail.  It got stuck together and was a big glob.  The grands had a good time.


 

2.



Shadowbox Valentines by Cheryl, on Flickr

3.



Schnauzer-zilla by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 3, 2020)

Love num 2 now I know how to store kids lol


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 8, 2020)

Posted


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 10, 2020)

Don't know if they're my best but they my favorites.


----------



## bertsirkin (Mar 10, 2020)

February images


----------



## johngpt (Mar 11, 2020)

bertsirkin said:


> February images


Bert, your black and white rock formation reminds me of formations near the rest area off I-10 in Texas Canyon, AZ near Dragoon Rd.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 11, 2020)

My favorite three were all taken for gk's black and white challenges.
I'd like to thank him for making me concentrate more.




wall hanging in black and white 26Feb20





wood stove symmetry





Addams Family residence, a double exposure

.


----------



## primefactor123 (Mar 12, 2020)

@gk fotografie You have amazing skills with the fisheye lens. Keep up the good work.


----------

